# Fichier winmail.dat



## jipi2 (11 Avril 2003)

J'ai demandé à un fabriquant de m'envoyer par couriel le document technique détaillant les caratéristiques d'un de ses appareils.
Le fichier qu'il m'a envoyé se nomme « winmail.dat ».  Vous avez une idée de comment je pourrais ouvrir ce fichier qui m'est inconnu.  J'ai essayé MacLinkPlus et Word et c'est illisible.

Merci.

jpr 
jeanproy@videotron.ca


----------



## minime (11 Avril 2003)

Si j'ai bien compris les explications de MS le fichier winmail.dat doit contenir les informations de formatage du message (gras, souligné... impossible à faire passer au format texte standard) qui t'a été envoyé par un utilisateur de MS Outlook ou Exchange.

Il existe un shareware pour ouvrir ces fichiers sur Mac OS 9/X, voir sa page sur VersionTracker.


----------

